# Blush Eraser



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a couple of old Yamaha acoustic's that need an application of blush eraser but I can't find it in Ontario. Anybody know where I can get it?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this what you want?
http://www.handymansupplier.com/proddetail.asp?prod=457275042


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup that's the stuff. 

but I run into this problem 

Items in your basket with shipping restrictions can only be shipped within the United States via ground transportation. They cannot be shipped by air, priority delivery services, through the postal system or sent to a post office box address.

Gee i am confused. That link says that it's in Gatineau QC but when you go through the check out process you on an american website.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Gee i am confused. That link says that it's in Gatineau QC but when you go through the check out process you on an american website.


It's crazy out there. Maybe send them an email.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Gee i am confused. That link says that it's in Gatineau QC but when you go through the check out process you on an american website.


 
The magic of drop shipping....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Getting closer 

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=254&atomz=1

I can get this ordered in locally


----------

